# Would you get tamiflu for your toddler?



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

My DS woke up this morning with a 103.5 fever (temporal) and he's very sleepy/cranky. I'm wondering if I should bring him in to be tested for influenza... Will they give a toddler tamiflu and if they do is it effective/safe? (Is it even called tamiflu







)

I just want to spare him the two weeks of illness that others around here have been getting but I don't want to do it if it's not the best idea. *sigh*

Any thoughts?

(Does this belong in vax? I didn't know since it's not a vax)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would absolutely NOT consider it. It is a heavy duty dangerous drug with serious side effects.

-Angela


----------



## mzfern (Nov 16, 2004)

No way in h3!!. Offer lots of breastmilk and stay cozy in bed or on the couch.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mzfern* 
No way in h3!!. Offer lots of breastmilk and stay cozy in bed or on the couch.

Sadly not breastfeeding but I have been laying on the couch with him almost all day. He's still taking fluids and eating lots of grapes.

I will nix the idea. Thanks guys!


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I was curious about people's objections. Lots of folks here are against anything medical simply because it's medical and, for me, that's not always a good enough reason.

I did a quick google search for tamiflu. After getting some specifics, I would not give it. There are questions about its safety AND it only reduces your time with flu symptoms by about 1.3 days. Although it can work as a preventative, that's not what you need it for.

Here's part of what I found at http://pediatrics.about.com/od/drugp...05_tamiflu.htm

Tamiflu helps to reduce your time with flu symptoms by about 1.3 days

Tamiflu Side Effects:

The most common side effects in pediatric patients taking Tamiflu for the treatment of the flu include vomiting, abdominal pain, epistaxis (nosebleeds), ear disorders, and conjunctivitis (pinkeye).

Tamiflu is being investigated under the Best Pharmaceuticals for Children Act, because in a safety review, 'unusual neurologic or psychiatric events such as delirium, hallucinations, confusion, abnormal behavior, convulsions, and encephalitis' were reported. However, the reports were almost all from children in Japan, where there were 12 deaths in pediatric patients, although the FDA 'can not conclude that there is a causal relationship between Tamiflu and the reported pediatric deaths.'


----------



## hawaiimommy (Sep 20, 2008)

My 3 year old daughter was recently tested positive for influenza and given tamiflu after her fever spiked all of a sudden 105.4. However, this drug has had serious adverse reactions for her. She is dealing with severe paranoia and yesterday tried bashing her head in the wall when she thought her 2 year old friend wanted to touch her. The doctors tell me there is no proof that this behavior is a result of Tamiflu. They are just covering their rears. She has always been very socially active until they gave her that. I warn any parent to reconsider giving their child this medication. They tell me that I basically need to put her on suicide watch until the drug leaves her system (5-7 days). Then they told me that if she is still having these behaviors after this time they are going to refer to a psychiatrist for treatment. It's ridiculous!


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Nope I wouldn't.


----------



## monkeybum (Jan 1, 2005)

No Way. No How.

It's simple really.

1. Look at the risks of the disease/illness you are hoping to prevent/reduce.
2. Look at the risks of the vaccine.

Weigh the two.

Do this for all vaccines.

If you take out the "fear" messages and just look at the facts, chances are you will not give any vaccines.

Another way to think of it when you are looking at the risks of the vaccines, if you were given the contents of the vaccine in a bottle and told to feed it to your child, after reading the label, would you feed it to them?

Hope I didn't go off on a tangent. Tamiflu is evil, evil, evil...

For risks of any vaccine, look at the Prescribing info (for doctors) for the vaccine on the manufacturers website.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I wouldn't either. I'm not all that old, but when I was a kid if you got the flu(the real one or the one that people say is the flu) you dealt with it. Nobody died or was hospitalized for it. Your child's immune system will be stronger by not getting it.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

We gave it to all 3 kids last year. AJ had the flu so he got it and the other 2 got it as a preventative. They all did fine w/ it, no problems. Thankfully that was the only time any of them have ever had the flu and hopefully the last. I'd never seen AJ so sick.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

It's not influenza season so no doctor's office is going to test him specifically for it.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF* 
I wouldn't either. I'm not all that old, but when I was a kid if you got the flu(the real one or the one that people say is the flu) you dealt with it. Nobody died or was hospitalized for it. Your child's immune system will be stronger by not getting it.


My dd was hospitalized for it when she was 2 so you can end up there.

It also triggered her asthma so there are consequences to getting influenza.


----------

